# Floppy ears



## princesslisa31

My little Bambi has floppy ears 
when I got her they were floppy and now she is 11 weeks old they are still floppy! everyone knows a chi has big sticky up ears and mine doesnt! most ppl can tell she is a chi but a few ppl have asked "what" she is and when I say a chihuahua they look straight at her big floppy ears. why wont they go up?
I read on the net somewhere that they can take 3 months to go up,but I think that was only written to make ppl like me feel better about it. maybe she is a raare breed of chi?!lol
have tryed massaging them,getting worried now and may start pinning them up with a clip and spray starching haha.
apart from her ears she is happy and healthy and we all love her but I am worried about her ears and that maybe she is a cross with a flaming jack russel or something!I didnt see her mum and dad as I bought her off a lady who got a week before that and found her baby was allergic to her fur,so I dont know!
please help if anyone has any idea why they are flopping and how to get them up!


----------



## SillySally

You could pin them up with self adhesive gauge. Did either parent have their ears standing up? Her ears should be standing up at her age. Emmas were standing up at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Georgia24

jax's ears didn't start to go up until around 3 months... they can't seem to make up their minds though. one up one down.... i almost like his better floppy. i think it is possible that they can still go up, wither way i'm sure your baby is adorable!


----------



## Gingersmom

I put Knox unflavored gelatin on Lady's food and rubbed her ears twice a day until they stood up...they came up around 7-8 months old with a slight cute curl..and never fell down again.


----------



## rcj1095

I'm still waiting for my Coco's ears to stand up (she's two). LOL. Seriously, there's still time if they are going to go up. It can take longer than 3 months. Is she short or long hair? Just curious. I never heard of the gelatin or anything but it's worth a shot. People will ask what Coco is and when I tell them they say "oh, she looks like a collie". A four pound collie, huh??? I love her and think she's adorable but the ears sticking up is one of the things I just love about the chi's. It's too late for my girl but yours still has time. Keep us posted and post a pic.


----------



## Jessica

Shiloh's ears didn't go fully up until she was 12 weeks old. Her ears will still flop when she just wakes up or is sleepy. I also think they are flopping a bit now because they are teething. I like her ears both ways... I wish one would stay floppy and one would go up. LOL!


----------



## Georgia24

Jessica said:


> Shiloh's ears didn't go fully up until she was 12 weeks old. Her ears will still flop when she just wakes up or is sleepy. I also think they are flopping a bit now because they are teething. I like her ears both ways... I wish one would stay floppy and one would go up. LOL!


hehe- me too! jax's ears are actually one up one down as we speak. they change every day so who knows??


----------



## princesslisa31

thanks for all the advice! well there is still a chance then. she is a long coat chi and is beautifull, she has a black mask. she does look cute with floppy ears but as i say ppl dont believe she is a chi,lols at a floopy eared chi being a collie,I had the same comment as I have a border collie,ppl thought bambi was her puppy. my collie is only 7 months though so that would be impossible lol. will keep an eye on her ears for a week or so then give up i think.


----------



## xxxangelxxx

I had lexi when she was 15 wks and one ear was floppy, it had been up previously, which my bf looked up on the internet and its due to teething and said you shouldnt touch their ears, not sure about this though as most dogs love the ears stroked. It was up fully after 2 -3 wks so she was about 17 wks then. Cant wait to see some pics x


----------



## princesslisa31

how come I cant get a picture on? its says it needs a url whatever that is lol. there are some pics of bamabi on my profile page so have a look!


----------



## lynx8456

princesslisa31 I started a thread similar to yours a while back : http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37791 

Jasper is currently 7 months old as of today and his ears still
haven't gone up. I get the question "What kind of dog is
he" ? all the time and when I tell people they look
surprised. It doesn't make me love him any less.
As a matter of fact I think he looks cute as hell! 
Both his parents and all his little family members
have their ears up, but for Jasper I think he will
always be a floppy ear puppy. Good luck 
with your puppy ...You still have plenty of time 
for her ears to go up! I am sure you will
love her no matter what. 

Here is a pic of Jasper I took 2 weeks ago:


----------



## princesslisa31

aaah jasper is really cute! maybe it is a long coated thing? seems to be only us with the long coat pups that have the floppy problem?aaah well we will see if hers go up,I dont mind if they dont now I know she isnt the only one hee hee


----------



## rcj1095

I figured Coco's don't really want to go up and the hair on them doesn't help. When she begs for food or barks at the door, her ears are straight up but that is the only time. Crazy, isn't it???


----------



## bniles4

sophies ears were floppy when i got her. and they werent always up. and now they are always up unless she's super tired lol her ears will pop up soon all pups are different some pop up fast and others dont. i wouldnt worry


----------



## Kristin

Boss is 3 (almost 4)yrs and his ears have never stood up. Sometimes I'll get 1 up if he's excited..but most of the time they're both down. I think they're cute down..makes him look more puppyish even though he's an adult lol.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Ears can stay floppy for many reasons. She's still young enough that there's a decent sized chance they could go up. And besides, floppy ears are adorable!

It could just be genetic... her parents could have had floppy ears, or "weak" ears. 

Her cartilage may just not be as strong...

She could be teething and they'll eventually go up.

Chloe's ears went up when she was around 11-12 weeks old. Rylie's were up at 7-8 weeks of age (before I even brought her home). Tucker's went up at 9 weeks of age (about 2 days after I brought him home, lol!).


----------



## princesslisa31

ba,bis look like they are trying to go up when she is excited and barking..which is a lot when she sees the chickens in the garden lol..


----------



## ashiee

it took a lil while for louis ears to stand up, i even asked the vet why they werent standing up and she just said they will, it is just diofferent with every dog and after he sleeps they are floopy still, but i wouldnt worry


----------



## princesslisa31

STILL not up but I dont care,she is so cute 
am hoping to get another chi pup after xmas so will try and find one with sticky up ears so I have one of each haha


----------



## peapod

Elmo's 7 and a half months now and his ears are floppy, sometimes we see one up, I don't mind cause he looks cute anyway


----------



## Shoequeen

Chewy's ears, for a time when he was a pup, stood straight up, but that only lasted about two weeks before they flopped down. Now, at almost 1 1/2 years old, they're still floppy, but sometimes I do catch them straight up when he's sleeping!! People ask me also what is he, and they look at me in surprise also, because of his floppy ears and he's bigger than your average Chi!! I don't mind his floppy ears, because they are too cute and it gives him an air of innocence (which he's far from not, haha!).

Lilibell's stood straight up almost from the beginning and never flopped down after that. It was really cute when she was little....her head was little and her ears much bigger than her head....we used to call her our little martian baby, hehe! But since she's grown, her head has grown into proportion with her ears now.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

My NaNa ears would be up and down everyday....LOL...when she's tired or sleepy her ears would be down and through our the day her ears would be up.....


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Have you got a piccie seeing as this is the picture forum


----------



## ola amigo

My chi's went up one for a couple of days, and we had pictures to prove it, but then went back down and have stayed down; it makes him look adorable and I would not change it for the world. My new chi has ears straight as can be and huge and the two of them together are the talking point of our villlage. No one will care especially you when his kissing, cuddling and generally making you laugh.


----------



## MarieUkxx

princesslisa31 said:


> My little Bambi has floppy ears
> when I got her they were floppy and now she is 11 weeks old they are still floppy! everyone knows a chi has big sticky up ears and mine doesnt! most ppl can tell she is a chi but a few ppl have asked "what" she is and when I say a chihuahua they look straight at her big floppy ears. why wont they go up?
> I read on the net somewhere that they can take 3 months to go up,but I think that was only written to make ppl like me feel better about it. maybe she is a raare breed of chi?!lol
> have tryed massaging them,getting worried now and may start pinning them up with a clip and spray starching haha.
> apart from her ears she is happy and healthy and we all love her but I am worried about her ears and that maybe she is a cross with a flaming jack russel or something!I didnt see her mum and dad as I bought her off a lady who got a week before that and found her baby was allergic to her fur,so I dont know!
> please help if anyone has any idea why they are flopping and how to get them up!


I had a Chi Benny and his ears weren't up. The breeder told me she didn't think they would come up when I bought him. When I got him he did not look like a Chi. He totally stood out from the rest but I got him because of his lovely personality. Anyway he had the hugest most sticky up pointy ears ever after a while. I can't remember how long it was but he got his ears and they were huge lol.


----------



## BABY BABS

Floppy ears can stay with them a while. Lovee's didn't really start going up until she started teething and then they went up and down almost daily. Hardly ever both up or both down. Now I have one of each. Before either of them went up, when people asked what she was, we'd say miniature black lab. lol I'm sure there are people out there still looking for a mini lab breeder.


----------

